# need a crash course in nutes/PH please



## PUFF MONKEY (Jan 15, 2009)

can anyone give me a good run down on hydro solution prep?? i have a starting PPM of 150 and PH of 7.2......i got 9 in the rocks and they are a little far to start over..


----------



## RaoulDuke (Jan 15, 2009)

Your PPM is OK, but you need to get your PH down to 5.5 - 6.5.  A little fluctuation between 5.5 - 6.5 is a good thing, as long as it stays in that range.


----------



## andy52 (Jan 15, 2009)

wrong,in hydro you do not want your ph over 5.8  the ppms seem alright to start young ones.i usually start aroud 200 -300 ppms


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (Jan 15, 2009)

was wondering, you said your ppm starting is 150, is that your water before you add any nuits?


----------



## andy52 (Jan 15, 2009)

do not check your ppms until after adding nutes.also adjust ph after adding nutes


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Jan 15, 2009)

Ilikebigbuds said:
			
		

> was wondering, you said your ppm starting is 150, is that your water before you add any nuits?


yes


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Jan 15, 2009)

can algea in the lines cause PH poops ??? it seems to rise rapidly after adjustment...also, is there some sort of "soak time" for hydroton/viastone ? the set up did not have much time to run through before i put pot in it


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jan 15, 2009)

I rince the hydroton ALOT when its new to rid of all that orange dust...I dont reckon it would hurt the plants..but it sure can make a mess in the res and pump..


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (Jan 15, 2009)

well water? city water?

problem is you have no idea what is in your water, I have learned this the hard way, pardon the pun! 
but the way I have come to understand it, when you add nuits to anything but R/O water you are going to experience lock out of  nuits due to not knowing what your natural (well water) water contains in natural nuits, causing a lock out and build up of others, it gets very ugly very fast.

just trying to help, not confuse.


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (Jan 15, 2009)

I also rinse my hydrotron a lot when it's new, and when I reuse it I soak it in H2O2 then rinse.

I also have to clear the end of the air tubes a least once a week, very important to keep the air flowing into water


----------



## andy52 (Jan 15, 2009)

i soak my hydroton for several days before use,so i've never had an issue with ph drift for any reason.not saying thats the reason.but you can rinse the hydroton off and let it dry and rinse again,and see dust particles still.i fill a small tub and soak over night


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 15, 2009)

Naw dust in the pump probably wouldnt hurt it also you can hyke your ppm up too 400 my recipe that came with the books at full solution is 1200ppm should already have your solution ready when starting hydro some people like to airate the solution before transplanting rock wool into the medium.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 16, 2009)

Here is a link to a chart that shows nutrient uptake at different pH levels.  I run my hydro between about 5.3 and 5.9

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1908


----------



## CasualGrower (Jan 16, 2009)

Well, I like to rinse the hydroton a few times before useing if it is new, just to get the dust off.....

As well as tap water is concerned....   Everyone's tap water is different, you will not know what is in your tap water unless you go to your local water supplier and get a current water analysis from them.....  best thing to use is RO water..... then you basically start from scratch.... I myself use tap water, but I have good tap water with pretty much nothing in it that is detrimental to the plants...... Well nothing that will not release after a lil aereation....

When I measure my PPM's of nutes... I know where my starting point is in my tap...... I only count  the growth nutes.... anything that is straight additives.. like a liquid karma or a cal/mag or a big bloom... I do nto count them in my final count.......most of those additives are there just to help in the uptake of the 'Hard Nutes'.....


Hope this helps...


OH the PH part of the question.........   I start my PH in the 5.6 - 5.8 range.. some strains will like it a lil higher or lower.. but you will have to find that independently over several grows with your nute mixture/tap water/temps/whatever else might factor in the equation.


----------



## papabeach1 (Jan 16, 2009)

I do get algeas too  I just wash it off with water/hose  but careful on roots..

but I bette to hear best ways to remove the algaes than my methods..

glad to have you back here puff!!!!  and watch your back.. keep hands in the pockets..  mouth zipped..


----------



## NorCalHal (Jan 18, 2009)

I am very fortunate. My starting PPM is 70. I use GH 3 part, and with my nuit mix, I end up with a 5.6-5.8 PH. The drift is upwards of 6.1-6.3, depending on strain and how long before I change out nuits, usually every 7-10 days.

When I top off my res with plain water, I add a little GH Micro (brown) to lower the PH. I havn't used PH up or down in over 5 years. I found that Micro will lower your PH.

PPM's. I really never go over 1200 during the entire grow. I run a lighter nuit mix then prob alot of folks, but I never have nuit issues.


Hydroton, man I don't miss it. But yea, you HAVE to rinse that stuff BIG TIME. I am sure Andy can answer better then I, but if you don't I am sure it will play hell with your PH and PPM's.


----------



## NewbieG (Jan 22, 2009)

PUFF MONKEY said:
			
		

> can algea in the lines cause PH poops ??? it seems to rise rapidly after adjustment...also, is there some sort of "soak time" for hydroton/viastone ? the set up did not have much time to run through before i put pot in it


 
You need to flush your hydroton alot then let it soak in 6.0pH water for 24 hours. I'm sure some member will run on and say that im wrong and that it should be 5.8 water but 6.0 worked for me.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Jan 22, 2009)

thanks guys....all of these post have given me "clues" as to what needs to be done..seems there are several things that need to be addressed


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Jan 22, 2009)

oh, btw, i too am using the GH 3 part along with floralicious grow,bloom and Diamond nectar....the plants are 12 days old and have several branches growing on them...what nute phase///amount would you guys recommend ?PPM's ?


----------



## NewbieG (Jan 22, 2009)

PUFF MONKEY said:
			
		

> oh, btw, i too am using the GH 3 part along with floralicious grow,bloom and Diamond nectar....the plants are 12 days old and have several branches growing on them...what nute phase///amount would you guys recommend ?PPM's ?




I don't have a ppm meter, but i was using FF Organic Hydro at full strength by that time, but make sure you introduce nutrients in steps. Quarter half, full. I normally do it half full, but depending on the strain you may get them burned a little. Just keep pH in the 5.8-6.2


----------



## willowgrow (Jan 22, 2009)

PUFF MONKEY said:
			
		

> oh, btw, i too am using the GH 3 part along with floralicious grow,bloom and Diamond nectar....the plants are 12 days old and have several branches growing on them...what nute phase///amount would you guys recommend ?PPM's ?



around 400 imo, you'll get a feel for adding nutes and the ppm levels, along with the ph and stuff


----------



## CasualGrower (Jan 23, 2009)

start at around 200PPM and see the reaction for a couple days..... If the plant likes it.. bump it another 100 or so...... Rinse and repeat till you get in the 800-1200 PPM area.... Some strains will like even more, but I would stay in that range.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jan 24, 2009)

I hope you've moved Puff.. after all that....you aint playin with fire are ya?


----------

